# Eggs - how long in the nest box?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

How long can eggs stay in the nest boxes before being refrigerated? Hours? Days?

We will be away for a few weekends this fall, and wanted to know if we should get someone to come in and collect the eggs, or if they would keep until Sunday evening when we get back. We would be leaving Friday evening (probably before they would be roosting).


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

It will probably depend on the temperature at the time. The cooler it is the longer they will be ok. If it's not more than 70 they should be good for a couple of days. Do you have a rooster? If your eggs are fertilized and hens are sitting on them off an on all day while they lay their eggs, that may make a difference. I'm not an expert, so hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a nest full of 11 duck eggs (all from the same duck) once that I found. I just opened them one at a time into a bowl when I was ready to use them, they were fine. It was fall and not hot out and she wasn't setting on them. When it's 100 or more out, like the last few days, I won't keep one that's been out for more than a day, I feed it to the dogs (I suspect they are fine though, I get a lot of eggs now and I'm fussier!)


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

We just got our certification to sell eggs(off the homestead) here in Ohio and the rule here is: eggs must be refrigerated within 36 hours of collection. 
No mention of outside temp, time of year, number of times collected ( you get the picture). 
I know it really doesn't help you decide, we do gather them often and put them away asap. But as far as the ODH is concerned(we are under the less than 500 layer rules), if your frig temp is correct and your label has all the necessary info you're good to go. How often you gather is no matter of theirs.


----------



## scoutgirl78 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with the outside temp being a big factor on whether they will be good or not. Just check the weather for your area thurs night and decide from there, or check them as you use them, mark the shell somehow so you know what's what. 
I have a question for anyone, also, I am sorry, I don't know how to make a new "thread", yet...I am getting 65 broiler cks next week and want to know any special supplies I may need? I know I need more waterers and different feeders, any tips? Thanks!



I started you a new thread for your question. Cyngbaeld


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

They will be fine.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

How long will the eggs be viable and still hatch if you decide to put them in an incubator? If the temp is under 70 then they will still hatch at the same rate up to 7 days. This should tell you that in moderate temps the eggs will be fine for a few days. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a not uncommon problem for us because Friday to Sunday is about all the time I'm willing to be away from the place without having someone to come in to check on things.

My personal rule is that all sale eggs must be collected and refrigerated _that day_ so any eggs laid while we were gone could not be sold. But for a mere three days even in August I wouldn't hesitate to keep them for the family to eat, give them to friends, or to the homeless shelter. This is for sound, uncracked eggs. They're not going to go bad in that short a period though there will be some qualiity loss. Cooler temperatures will improve on that.

Longer than that though and I'd arrange for someone to come gather them at least every other day.

.....Alan.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

The only problem I see is that preditor pests will have a bigger opportunity to see the eggs and acquire a taste for them. This includes the hens themselves. Go and enjoy yourselves the chickens will be ok.
LInda


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't know how to make a new "thread", yet


Look near the top left on the page that lists the different threads under each heading, and you'll see a button that says "New Thread"


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I can go away in peace now, and not have to worry about it. I really appreciate the input, and love this site! You guys are awesome!


----------

